# Best MEDIUM cigars



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

I've searched the forums for best medium cigars and I only found one thread and all that was recommended was medium-full cigars. I'd like to see if people have good suggestions for strictly MEDIUM cigars. I'm looking for nice medium smokes. I know a lot of full flavored cigars are usually medium-full, but there has to be some solid medium cigars out there with good taste. It doesnt have to be amazing, just an enjoyable medium stick. Thanks


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

What some consider medium some may call it full. 
Try a A.F short story


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Oliva serie G is one of my favorite medium smokes!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ave Maria and Alec Bradley Family Blend are my go-to mediums


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

Scottye83 said:


> Ave Maria and Alec Bradley Family Blend are my go-to mediums


I've recently noticed these ava maria's...what's the taste profile on them? I want to get them just for the band


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm glad you said "cigar*s*" instead of just "cigar". Here are my nominations: Oliva G (good suggestion Jose!), Tatuaje El Triunfador, Tatuaje La Riqueza, Tatuaje Ambos Mundos, Kristoff Sumatra, and Sabor Cubano.

I'm sure I'll be adding to that list because I'm activity pursuing untried cigars, but it's a good start. I love a full-flavored cigar with a medium body.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, love these.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

The NUBs I've had have been mediumish. The NUB 460 CT that I had was mild-medium and the cameroon is a solid medium. (so to answer your question... NUB 464T Cameroon) 

The Rocky Patel CT I had was a good medium too.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

t4zalews said:


> I've recently noticed these ava maria's...what's the taste profile on them? I want to get them just for the band


Mostly woodsy with some floral elements. They have near perfect burn and draw, in my opinion. ANd yes, the band is badass 

Just had an Alec Bradley Black Market, I would add that to the list. Great flavors on that one.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Oliva serie 'G' maduro is pure medium and it's my absolute, never let me down stick. I would also check out the Perdomo Lot 23 line. IMHO solid medium, as well. Both of these sticks, come at some great prices.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

heard lots of good things about the tat's, havent had them yet. my go to medium is the undercrown belicoso. gotta find something a little cheaper for everyday smoking tho


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Try these:

Illusione Epernay
Illusione 888, CG4
E.P. Carillo
CAO La Traviata Natural (But the maduro is really good too)
Brickhouse Robusto
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (Quality stick for a great price $2.00 or so)
San Lotano
A.F. 858 and Hemmingways


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Quesada Espana...Medium and Extremely complex.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Many good suggestions here. 
+1 on the Brickhouse, Fuente 858, and Fuente Hemmingway


I would add the Fuente Magnum Rosados, Graycliff Chateau and the Padron X000 naturals.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

to me, and of course with many of these suggestions are subjective, the Cain 654T maduro and Undercrown are medium smokes, great daily & affordable cigars


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Undercrowns, Hemingways, and on the cheaper end the 858s are my top three that I enjoy regularly.

Lately I have been wearing the Undercrowns out!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Oliveros King Havano. Can't go wrong with either the maduro or natural wrapper. CI has them. I also recommend the Padron x000 series (although some might consider those more full than medium), and I echo the recommendation of the Oliva Series G (you really can't go wrong with anything in the Oliva line). You might also like the Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 gold label, or the Casa Torano.

The reason there isn't a major distinction between medium and full bodied cigars is that one man's medium is another man's full. Often it is a matter of personal perception.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I just did a review on the CAO Black (bengal), and it is a GREAT cigar at a GREAT price!

Here's my review: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cao-black-bengal-toro-more-please-review.html

Very complex smoke, crisp finish, medium body!

Joe


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

Had an Oliva G churchill on the golf course today, was very tasty. Has anyone tried the 5 vegas cigars? they seem to rave about them on CI


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

At $7 a stick, the undercrowns aren't the cheapest. Doesn't stop me from adding it my cart. I'm literally building a giant CI cart off of these suggestions. Just doing the 5 packs of each to see which ones I would purchase boxes of.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to note: as medium, I'm really looking for medium strength as in nicotine level. Could be a full flavor powerhouse, but I'm looking for medium strength nicotine level


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

A lot of good suggestions have been thrown out there.
If your looking for a great tasting medium smoke, and try something new I would suggest a Nomad from the Godfadr. The Renegade is my favorite size, but it can be hard to not spring for the fugitive.
Jake


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

My favorite right now is the Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduro.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

t4zalews said:


> At $7 a stick, the undercrowns aren't the cheapest. Doesn't stop me from adding it my cart. I'm literally building a giant CI cart off of these suggestions. Just doing the 5 packs of each to see which ones I would purchase boxes of.


Not a bad way to about it if you have the funds!

You can also regularly find these on cigar monster and cigarbid if you wait and watch for what your looking for.

I warn you now, you will hate me later.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

> Had an Oliva G churchill on the golf course today, was very tasty. Has anyone tried the 5 vegas cigars? they seem to rave about them on CI


5 Vegas are darn good sticks. I'm not of fan of the Gold line. However, I love the AAA and the Miami, both are stellar. I need to try the Relic line of 5 Vegas, but I just haven't gotten around to ordering any yet.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I know medium is relative, as is best.

Pardon 64s, natural or maduro you pick, is what I think of first when those terms are used.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

t4zalews said:


> At $7 a stick, the undercrowns aren't the cheapest. Doesn't stop me from adding it my cart. I'm literally building a giant CI cart off of these suggestions. Just doing the 5 packs of each to see which ones I would purchase boxes of.


you can actually find these on cigar monster for about $5 a stick.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like both Gurkha signature 1887 red and black as well as brick house and macanudo cru royale.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> you can actually find these on cigar monster for about $5 a stick.


You had better be quick on the trigger as they normally sell out in under ten minutes!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

+1 on the undercrown and add in Tat reds!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Alec Bradley Black Market anyone??


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

orca99usa said:


> Oliveros King Havano. Can't go wrong with either the maduro or natural wrapper. CI has them. I also recommend the Padron x000 series (although some might consider those more full than medium), and I echo the recommendation of the Oliva Series G (you really can't go wrong with anything in the Oliva line). You might also like the Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 gold label, or the Casa Torano.
> 
> The reason there isn't a major distinction between medium and full bodied cigars is that one man's medium is another man's full. Often it is a matter of personal perception.


The Oliveros becomes an outstanding cigar with extended rest (more than a year)...I bought enough of those suckers to last me A WHILE. But they pick up strength as they mature....I would say they are medium/full, though.

My vote would have to be 5 Vegas Miami (again, with extended rest). That is one of my favorite Pepin blends. They really shine with a year and a half on them, and you can get them off devil for cheap.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

36Bones said:


> 5 Vegas are darn good sticks. I'm not of fan of the Gold line. However, I love the AAA and the Miami, both are stellar. I need to try the Relic line of 5 Vegas, but I just haven't gotten around to ordering any yet.


I have several AAAs that are 2 years old now...you got me curious right now about them!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 for Brick House, AB Black Market, AF Hemingway & 858, La Riqueza, Oliva G, Undercrown.

I'll add Cain Daytona, AF Chateau Sun Grown


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

This will confirm my newbiness, but I like the 5 Vegas A's and Gurkha Centurions


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

Lots of good suggestions, as I liked how the most creamy cigar thread did a cigar recap, I will do the same tomorrow. Ate the forbidden fruit at what is known as the devils website....trouble


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

t4zalews said:


> Lots of good suggestions, as I liked how the most creamy cigar thread did a cigar recap, I will do the same tomorrow. Ate the forbidden fruit at what is known as the devils website....trouble


And that's all she wrote. :bolt:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

AB Black Market, RP vintage 90 and 92, Oliva V, Hemingway Short Story/Best Seller, Undercrown, AB Family Blend, all those are darn tasty IMHO.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Undercrowns are on the monster right now. Gran Toro 5 pk.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

RayJax said:


> Undercrowns are on the monster right now. Gran Toro 5 pk.


It always seems like they have 1 or 2 packs for sale only. As soon as they are up. They are out. Bait and switch?


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

meatcake said:


> It always seems like they have 1 or 2 packs for sale only. As soon as they are up. They are out. Bait and switch?


They where on today for over an hour. They started at 06:00 (eastern time) this morning and where still available after 07:00 so if its not a bait and switch it is certianly a pretty early start especially for those on the West Coast.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

As promised, List of Suggested MEDIUM cigars:

5 Vegas Series ‘A’
5 Vegas AAA
5 Vegas Miami
Alec Bradley Black Market
Alec Bradley Family Blend
Arturo Fuente 858
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway
Arturo Fuente Magnum Rosados
Arturo Fuente Sun Grown
Arturo Fuente Short Story
Ave Maria
Brickhouse 
CAO Black Bengal
CAO La Traviata Natural
Cain 654T Maduro
Cain Daytona
Carlos Torano Casa Torano
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Gold Label
E.P. Carrillo
Gran Habano Vintage 20002
Graycliff Chateau
Gurkha Centurions
Gurkha Signature 1887 
Illusione 888
Illusione CG4
Illusione Epernay
Kristoff Sumatra
Liga Undercrown
Macanudo Cru Royale
Nomad
NUB 464T Cameroon
Oliva Serie G Natural/Maduro
Oliveros King Havano natural/maduro
Padron X000 naturals
Padron 1964 natural/maduro
Perdomo Lot 23
Quesada Espana
Rocky Patel CT
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Sabor Cubano
San Lotano
Tatuaje Ambos Mundos
Tatuaje El Triunfador
Tatuaje La Riqueaza


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry I missed that deal on Undercrown.


----------

